# Fluval 3.0 59W on Fluval Roma 240



## Antheridium94 (2 Dec 2018)

Hello,

Firstly, nice to meet you all as I have just joined this forum .

I am new to fishkeeping and I just set up my first planted tank (Fluval Roma 240L - dimensions 120W x 40D x 55H). I just wondered if anyone could offer some advice regarding lighting. I will give some background information on my tank below.

It is quite heavily planted (50 pots - I ordered a lovely mixed box from aqua essentials and added a few extras) I am growing mainly low and medium demand category species - Echinodorus osiris and rubra, Altenanthera cardinalis, Saggitaria subulata, Anubias nana and lanceolata, Java fern, Hygrophila lancea, Rotalia rotundifolia, Limnophila aquatica and hippuroides, Vesicularia mosses, Eleocharis montividensis, Cardamine lyrata, Cryptocoryne willisii and undulata, Hottonia palustris and some Bucephalandra theia. 

I am running CO2 and using the seachem fertiliser range (NPK since I don't have enough bioload from fish, Trace, Excel, Comprehensive, Iron and root tabs) whilst I find my footing and then will move to EI dosing. I am using seachem fluorite as my base substrate and a layer of very fine gravel on top as I have quite a low pH and couldn't afford for it to drop further, especially with the CO2 (Averaging 6.6 - 6.8). 


I upgraded the standard lighting in the tank with a Fluval 3.0 Plant 59W LED fixture (336 individual LED bulbs and a 4250 lumen output) and I am concerned it is not enough for the more demanding plants I have. The light is inside the hood, and with 2 inches of substrate, it is 20 inches from the light to the top of the substrate.


It seems like the Altenanthera, the Rotalia and the Limnophila hippuroides have stalled in growth (during the first 3 weeks they shot up quite fast!) and have lost some of their colour at the lower parts of the stem. In comparison my other plants, particularly the Anubias, Java Fern and Echinodorus are growing very well.


Could anyone advise on this and suggest if I should order another light to supplement this one, if so, could I buy the same and run 2 side by side? 


Thank you for your time .


----------



## john dory (3 Dec 2018)

Hi.
I have the 46w,approx the same distance from substrate as you.
It's certainly good enough to grow easy stems.


----------

